# Best Price for a Cruze 2.0 TD?



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, if you try and find a 2014 they will wheel and deal to get that car off the lot if its been there a while. Besides IMO the 2015 front grill makes the rest of the car look out dated. They are going to do a full make over 2016 (possibly) so if you can wait maybe they will give away the 2015's at that point. We love our 2014 CTD, great little car!


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

JeffCruzeTD said:


> Anyone have any info on the best out-of-the-door prices?


This will depend on what rebate(s) you may qualify for. The 2015 has a $1,000 rebate which everyone qualifies for but there's also potentially loyalty or conquest plus some others.

If you plan to keep the car for a while, you may want to consider a leftover 2014 which can probably be had for at least $2,500 less than a comparable 2015.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JeffCruzeTD said:


> We are about to buy a 2015 Cruze TD. Anyone have any info on the best out-of-the-door prices? We want all the safety features and a sunroof. Thinking here in California that will cost about about $28,900 total. Anyone get a better price? Thanks!


Welcome to the forum! I have 105K miles on my diesel and love it. You could possibly try truecar.com - I think they can give an extra $750 discount. I am not 100% sure how they work though.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I found a left over 14 2 weeks ago. It sticker price was $28,050. I got it out the door for $21,900. I'd look for a left over 14 first.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My dealer still has 4 2014's on the lot, all under $22,000.......................before negotiations!


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

diesel said:


> You could possibly try truecar.com - I think they can give an extra $750 discount. I am not 100% sure how they work though.


There is no _extra_ discount with TrueCar. They are a pricing/buying service, similar to Autobytel, CarsDirect, etc., that works with participating dealers to provide "guaranteed" pricing or pricing you should expect to pay based on local market.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Even though I live in Iowa I bought mine near St Louis and in the middle of Oct 2014 I paid $20,900 plus a $200 administrator fee. The only options are back up camera, mud flaps ( if you want to call them that --they are very tiny and don't flap) and some special treatment on the exterior.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

JeffCruzeTD said:


> We are about to buy a 2015 Cruze TD. Anyone have any info on the best out-of-the-door prices? We want all the safety features and a sunroof. Thinking here in California that will cost about about $28,900 total. Anyone get a better price? Thanks!


I got lucky when I got my 2014 Cruze Diesel. I was originally gonna get the 1.8 6spd for $21,679. While they were going through the finance stuff my sales rep, Tavy, asked me to step outside with him cuz he wanted show me something. He pulled up in the Diesel Cruze and said "Its a turbo diesel with almost everything including, nav, sunroof, remote start, Pioneer premium sound system, and more. We need to get rid of it." I asked him how much, he said "$24,657". The value of the car is $31,985.
If you can find a dealer trying to get rid of one then youll probably get a better deal.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My 2014 CTD listed for $25.4K in December 2013. Paid $20.4K but used $3K in GM card points. Here in South Carolina the 14s are mostly sold out so no big discounts.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I was an early adopter and paid $26K out the door for a no option CTD. That was back in May 2013.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Took the Cruze in to the dealer yesterday in 1000 Oaks. They have 3 2014 Diesels on the lot...a white one loaded to the moon, and 2 base diesel. 

Could probably get a killer deal one of those!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

My diesel was $23,000 including the Driver Convenience Package, Enhanced Safety Package, and Pioneer system. If I remember correctly, MSRP was over $27,000.

On a side note, I just saw a 2015 CTD in the wild about two days ago. I found it somewhat amazing considering I've only seen about three 2015 Cruzen on the streets so far. The diesels seem to be modestly common around these parts (Portland, OR). I see them fairly frequently these days.


----------



## dieseldude (Mar 19, 2015)

Guys, I'm wondering if there is any chance of scoring a sweet deal on a 2014 especially with their being less incentive for people to go with one over a gasser with current fuel prices. Do Yall think it would be anywhere near possible to score one for ~$17k if in not picky about options or color? I know it's super low but it seems like they would really be willing to deal to move NOS off the lot. It seems pretty easy to get one for $21.5k or so with convenience and safety, but if I went with an econobox I'd have to feel like I'm getting a deal (imo).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The worst they can say is no or counter!


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rydell in Northridge was giving away a silver NEW 2014 CTD for $19,700. It had a sticker of 26,700. I bought mine July 1st 2014 for 21,400.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder how long until the last 2014 new one sells. To me, anything under 20K is an amazing deal.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

dieseldude said:


> Do Yall think it would be anywhere near possible to score one for ~$17k if in not picky about options or color? I know it's super low but it seems like they would really be willing to deal to move NOS off the lot. It seems pretty easy to get one for $21.5k or so with convenience and safety, but if I went with an econobox I'd have to feel like I'm getting a deal (imo).


 $17K for a brand new 2014 CTD is unrealistic but your best bottom line price will depend on what rebate(s) you qualify for including loyalty or conquest, USAA, private offer, etc. Do you have a GM Card with top off earnings?

Some deals you see online or in ads may include rebates you don't qualify for.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

I'm a GM employee and am buying one Monday with GMS pricing for $24,800, MSRP on the one I'm getting is $29,655. That includes $2250 in rebates ($1500 in general customer cash and $750 USAA).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

cammyfive said:


> I'm a GM employee and am buying one Monday with GMS pricing for $24,800, MSRP on the one I'm getting is $29,655. That includes $2250 in rebates ($1500 in general customer cash and $750 USAA).


I might haggle a bit more on that price, especially if it's a 2014. I paid 27k for mine back in August of 2013 and the only things I don't have are the Pioneer sound system and the oil pan heater.


----------



## dieseldude (Mar 19, 2015)

bowtieblue said:


> $17K for a brand new 2014 CTD is unrealistic but your best bottom line price will depend on what rebate(s) you qualify for including loyalty or conquest, USAA, private offer, etc. Do you have a GM Card with top off earnings?
> 
> Some deals you see online or in ads may include rebates you don't qualify for.


Yeah, I imagine $17k is a bit unrealistic. So far the best quote I've received is $19.5k before TT&L and no discussion on trade in for one with $27,305 MSRP. Still not biting at that price since, while I do drive a lot of miles per year (25-30k), it still doesn't make enough since at $19.5k _for me_ to purchase it over say an accord when taking *all *costs into account. If I was driving like 50k year I'd definitely be in at that price.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseldude said:


> Yeah, I imagine $17k is a bit unrealistic. So far the best quote I've received is $19.5k before TT&L and no discussion on trade in for one with $27,305 MSRP. Still not biting at that price since, while I do drive a lot of miles per year (25-30k), it still doesn't make enough since at $19.5k _for me_ to purchase it over say an accord when taking *all *costs into account. If I was driving like 50k year I'd definitely be in at that price.


It's not just about the cost. The diesel Cruze is an extremely satisfying drive over time that is hard to put a price on. $19.5K on a $27K car is an INCREDIBLE deal.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

BTW you can keep the Accord with that POS CVT transmission, unless you buy a 6 cylinder and your MPG will be around 20! I paid 24K OTD for my CTD, and would do it again. Owned an Accord 4 banger and the Cruze is a better, smoother ride, also Honda dealers SUCK IMO.


----------



## Dcarver (May 15, 2015)

I just bought my Cruze Diesel OTD $22,100 with rebates. MSRP $29,700.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dcarver said:


> I just bought my Cruze Diesel OTD $22,100 with rebates. MSRP $29,700.


Congrats on a great purchase! That sounds like a good deal. Is it a 2014?


----------



## Dcarver (May 15, 2015)

No it is a 2015. Took advantage of GM's 15% off sale and then pitted 3 dealers against each other. It took a full day of driving around the northern VA area.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Dcarver said:


> No it is a 2015. Took advantage of GM's 15% off sale and then pitted 3 dealers against each other. It took a full day of driving around the northern VA area.


Looks like you got a good deal. I got my 2014 in Feb of 2015 for $21 & change out the door. It stickered for $28,050. Congrats on the new purchase, I have 6,100 miles on mine & so far it has been flawless. I thought I had an oil leak about a month ago, turned out to be my son's vehicle, he parked in my usual spot.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dcarver said:


> No it is a 2015. Took advantage of GM's 15% off sale and then pitted 3 dealers against each other. It took a full day of driving around the northern VA area.


Welcome to the forum and congrats! 117K miles on my diesel now and still loving every mile!


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Dcarver said:


> I just bought my Cruze Diesel OTD $22,100 with rebates. MSRP $29,700.


As far as I'm aware you can't combine any incentives, be it customer cash or special APR's, with the 15% off deals. Also, the price you listed here is over $3K UNDER the 15% program. In a hypothetical world, that's higher than all of the rebates combined on a CTD - $1500 for customer cash and $750 for USAA members. Somethings a little off here.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cammyfive said:


> As far as I'm aware you can't combine any incentives, be it customer cash or special APR's, with the 15% off deals. Also, the price you listed here is over $3K UNDER the 15% program. In a hypothetical world, that's higher than all of the rebates combined on a CTD - $1500 for customer cash and $750 for USAA members. Somethings a little off here.


Come to think of it, that is a pretty incrediable deal, especially since OTD implies that tax is included. The dealership would have to discount the car at least $4000 on top of the 15% to get to that number. I suppose it's possible if the dealer cuts into their holdback. I am not sure what the real margin is, I would guess somewhere around 12%.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I got a once in a lifetime deal on the 2014 I just bought, but I bought it at the dealership my father works at, and it was a left-over they were trying to unload. MSRP was 27k, I got it for more than 10k off that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> I got a once in a lifetime deal on the 2014 I just bought, but I bought it at the dealership my father works at, and it was a left-over they were trying to unload. MSRP was 27k, I got it for more than 10k off that.


Deals like that do come along once in a while, but not very often.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is the lowest price 2014 on Autotrader that is within 200 miles of me:

Cars for Sale: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel in CLIO, MI 48420: Sedan Details - 382030604 - Autotrader


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Here is the lowest price 2014 on Autotrader that is within 200 miles of me:
> 
> Cars for Sale: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel in CLIO, MI 48420: Sedan Details - 382030604 - Autotrader


"All new vehicle advertisements are based on GM Employee pricing with all applicable rebates, incentives, and private offers included (these include factory and dealer rebates, private mailers, email offers, certificates, etc). Prices do not include and purchaser will be responsible for tax, title, license, or any other fees."

They hide this on a different page. Actual price is likely several thousand higher.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

diesel said:


> "All new vehicle advertisements are based on GM Employee pricing with all applicable rebates, incentives, and private offers included (these include factory and dealer rebates, private mailers, email offers, certificates, etc). Prices do not include and purchaser will be responsible for tax, title, license, or any other fees."
> 
> They hide this on a different page. Actual price is likely several thousand higher.



Ahh yes fine print.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Just to give you guys/gals an example (I work at a large GM dealership in management). These are the numbers from my car I just bought, a loaded '15 CTD.

MSRP: $29,455
Invoice: $28,153.40

GMS: $27173.86

Holdback: $858.60
Floorplan/Finance Credit: $572.40

As you can see, even with GMS less ALL rebates or 15% off (which is a sort of rebate provided by the manufacturer and reimbursed very partially to the selling dealer) that number is hard to conceive. The money has to come from somewhere. I guess, hypothetically, if it was the very last car of the last hour of the month and the dealership was 1 away from hitting a SFE (Standards For Excellence) bonus which would pay usually $10-$15K in bonus to a dealership something like that MAY be possible but highly highly highly unlikely otherwise.


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

I just got a 2015 priced out @ $22000 for a Diesel w/ Conv Package and in Black.
After some more whining I managed to get an extra $300 on my trade in... ($600 total trade in, it's scrap)

Not sure how well that compares to the rest, but that's in Buffalo.
We'll see how well the loan game goes later in the week. Maybe I'll try some other dealers, I'm due back in there on Friday.
It's weird, we did all the loan paperwork and everything, but they didn't take any down payment. I think they forgot.

MSRP 27,050.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hass said:


> I just got a 2015 priced out @ $22000 for a Diesel w/ Conv Package and in Black.
> After some more whining I managed to get an extra $300 on my trade in... ($600 total trade in, it's scrap)
> 
> Not sure how well that compares to the rest, but that's in Buffalo.
> ...


Congrats on your new diesel Cruze and welcome to the forum. You will love it if your experience is anything like mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cammyfive said:


> Just to give you guys/gals an example (I work at a large GM dealership in management). These are the numbers from my car I just bought, a loaded '15 CTD.
> 
> MSRP: $29,455
> Invoice: $28,153.40
> ...


Based on this math, someone should be able to get this car for 


29455 MSRP-4418.25 15% discount -1301.6 Reduction to Inv -429.3 Split the holdback 23305.85 Sale Price 


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Unfortnately, the 15% off offer is much like GMS pricing....it's a one price program through GM and can't be combined with other offers. Well, GMS, you can get the rebates/APR you qualify for but the 15% is a 'rebate' in and of itself on select vehicles so it's not combined with other offers and/or you can't utilize holdback or dealer cash with it. I certainly wish I could have!! lol


----------



## khuran (Mar 10, 2015)

I just purchased a 2015 with every factory option available: sunroof, nav, driver assistance, back up camera and all the other whistles. I got it out the door with GAP insurance for under $24k.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Cruze Sedan Diesel | New Vehicles Phillips Chevrolet-Lansing, IL and Frankfort, IL Chevrolet Hammond, IN Chicago Heights, IL

25% off 2 models


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

NHRA said:


> Cruze Sedan Diesel | New Vehicles Phillips Chevrolet-Lansing, IL and Frankfort, IL Chevrolet Hammond, IN Chicago Heights, IL
> 
> 25% off 2 models


Not that one looks like a real deal!


----------

